# Failure (1 old drive to 2 new ones)



## Luckydawg (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, failure today on my Series 2 / 24004A

1) Took out my 40 hour OEM deive and put it in a safe place. After reading Hinsdale, I decided not to try to make an image or save my old programs.
2) Extracted .exe files from instantcake .iso to a bootable CD
3) Moved CD drive from secondard to primary IDE; set as slave per instant cake.
4) Problem One: "No operating system found". A little research and I learned older Dells (like mine, which is my only IDE FAT32 box) cannot boot to a CD as primary slave. Set CD to primary master and machine boots to instant cake.
5) Shut down. Install new 200 MB as secondary ide master; 160 MD as secondary ide slave. Boot and instant cakes bombs after asking how many drives, saying each is write protected. Somethin.g like "hdev source is write-protected".
6) Run manufacturers partition on each drive separately as FAT32 hoping that will reset some magical write protected flag. No help.
7) More online research shows some older Dells also have a problem with instant cake and secondary ide. Seems you can't set them as master/slave, youhave to use cable select. Well, I set each drives' jumpers to cable select and lo and behold, instant cake runs all the way throuhg and says "Your Tivo Drives are now ready to be installed in your Tivo".
8) Isntall drives with weeknees bracket, second fan and power splitter; neither drive boots and I get a grey "Welcome Powering up" screen. Sits there forerevr.
9) Set drives to master/slave, respectively, no help.
10) Try each drive indiviudually set as master - ho help.
11) Installl old drive: works great.


Any ideas why I can't get these drives to boot? I didn't add the ldb42{?} kernel from MFStools thinking it wasn't needed for a series 2 unit prepared with instant cake.

Thanks for any help. Us n00bs who think Linux was a kid who starred in Charlie Brown cartoon must drive you guys nuts.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I can't help you because I have never used InstantCake. I use only the free MFSTools from PTV. To use these tools all you need is a good 2404A image which I presume is somewhere on the InstantCake disk?


----------



## Luckydawg (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm screwed. Tried this in a 2.8 ghz machine but disconnected the drives so it wouldn't boot to XP. No change; if tried sawpping drives, swapping pin settings, etc. Nothing works.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Set the CD drive to Maater.


----------



## Luckydawg (Apr 1, 2004)

classicsat said:


> Set the CD drive to Maater.


I tried that. It wouldn't recognize the CD and after scanning the hard drives, would say "no operating system found". I even had the CD as the first bootable source in the bios and the Dell would not boot to the CD unless it was set on cable select.


----------

